# Intex Mariner 4 hard floor inflatable fishing raft



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

This raft has an 880 pound capacity, 4 air chambers, an inflatable keel, 2 rod holders, 3 inflatable seats, a battery pouch, a gear pouch, hard foldable floor, and it's 10'6'' long. I will also include a motor mount and anchor ropes with exercise weights that I used as anchors, and a life vest. The raft is a little dirty but other than that there is nothing wrong with it. The raft and the floor are both easily foldable and fit in the back of my compact station wagon. This boat is made of the same material as zodiacs and other high-end rafts. I'm asking $120 for the whole package. The raft itself cost around $283 and the motor mount cost around $40. The picture and full specs are on the Intex website, I forgot how to upload pics.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

$90


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I would assume shipping would be cost prohibitive


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

The boat weighs 80 something pounds so I guess it might cost a lot.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

$80


----------



## Bryan_bro (Dec 5, 2012)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> $80


I'm interested, where are you located?


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I live in Hanover, MD near Arundel Mills mall.


----------

